# Gold Dust Day Gecko's



## angelkitten (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi I'm new to the forums, and wanted to say Hello.

I'm really keen to hear from anyone that has a Gold dust day Gecko, I'm in considering adding one to my collection of animals, and wanted to draw on other people's experiences, if I could? :blush:


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

angelkitten said:


> Hi I'm new to the forums, and wanted to say Hello.
> 
> I'm really keen to hear from anyone that has a Gold dust day Gecko, I'm in considering adding one to my collection of animals, and wanted to draw on other people's experiences, if I could? :blush:


Hi, I haven't kept Gold Dusts but I may be able to help. But first I wanted to say *HELLOOOO*, :welcomerfuk:, and a big fat how do ya do. (sorry in a bit of a weird mood):devil:

Anyway, first if I were you I would post this in the Lizard section here Lizards - Reptile Forums, as there will be many more Gold dust keepers there to help you.

secondly, I have kept Madagascan Day Geckos, which are similar, and so you could draw ideas (if you wish) from some pics of their vivs below. I know they are from Madagasar and require similar surroundings.

Females viv



















Males viv










As you can see there are a lot of plants (real and fake), cork bark and bamboo. I misted the viv once or twice a day and gave them 5.0 UV and a good basking light with a heat mat on the side.

Hope this helps in some way.
Regards
Bill: victory:


----------



## angelkitten (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Bill :2thumb:

Your setups look amazing!! 

I'll deffo post this in the lizards section - thanks for the advice!

I know that the two Geckos are both the very similar and I think I even read somewhere that some think there are both the same Gecko, I have two questions for you, if thats ok? 

Firstly are yours Diurnal? and would you say that these particular Geckos prefer the arboreal type setup, in the terrarium or that it would be ok to keep them in a viv?

Thanks for getting back to me, off to post in the lizards section 

Regards
Clare


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

angelkitten said:


> Thanks Bill :2thumb:
> 
> Your setups look amazing!!
> 
> ...


No Problem, and TY

Yes i found my Geckos to be diurnal, but most active at dusk or dawn. The UV was timed to turn off first so that the heat bulb would create a nice dusk effect. I found that most feeding, breeding, drinking, and other ool behaviur happened most at this time (at abut 7-8pm)

Also they would definately prefer a taller viv with branches that extend to the top. It doesn't have to be a glass tank, a wooden or Plasti vivaria will be fine, but the height space is preffered. If you think about it, my Exo's that i kept mine in were only 2ft high max so i think a 2ft high viv would be ok.

Regards
Bill: victory:


----------

